# Help!! NEED HELP WITH PIGEONS



## pig-eon (Mar 5, 2005)

Help anyone... Please! I have a weird case here. or is it normal? not for me!

I have a pair of homers. They had eggs 3 times already. 

HERES THE PROBLEM:  Every time there their eggs hatch, at least one or both of the babies seem to not be able to walk or use their legs. so far out of 6 babies only 1 is healthy (able to do what regular pigeons do) 4 died.  1 is about 1 month old right now and is still sort of having trouble with it's leg. I don't know whats wrong. Why does this happen?? All my other pairs of pigeons are fine. Will i mean their babies turn out fine. is it the condition of the nest that affects the babies or maybe it's genetic??  I don't know because I don't know the history of the 2 parents. can anyone help out if they know or might know whats wrong. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The parents may be carrying paratyphoid (salmonella). A course of Baytril for them should solve the problem if that is it.

http://www.pigeonnetwork.com/vetdirectory/vetusa/drdavidmarx/paratyphoid.cfm

http://www.wingswest.net/pigeons/health/paratyphoid.html

Terry


----------



## jonathand (Feb 11, 2005)

you are not in to much trouble but if u dont deal with it it will keep happening. The babies are probably hurting themselves when they are in the nest....... in the nest is the bottom of it sof or hard...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I would forst try what Terry suggested. 
If you can take them to the vet and have them tested for paratyphoid that would be even better. If you have no vet, just go ahaid and treat them.

If that doesn't work, and the babies still have trouble, then I might think it is genetic. I recently heard of a similar problem, a baby roller all he could do was roll. He wasn't able to stand on his feet, neither could he feed himself. After some research the owner found out that the parents were very inbred.

But first, please try to find out if they have an infectious disease, which would be treatable.

Reti


----------



## Webby (Feb 18, 2005)

And my research of this says it could be treated with anti biotics. I think you should dispose of the eggs and treat the birds with antibiotics for pigeons. I saw alot of Mycin online. Just get some antobiotics and treat them for about 1-2 months.

Clean your coup and keep it clean.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

The problem with people who come to pigeons.com is that they ask a question and dont come back to see if anyone replied lol.


----------



## Webby (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeap and I was wondering too if they could be splayed from sitting on newspaper but I am new and the technical terms sit in the back of my head. This can be fixed by putting chicks in proper nesting material or with a bandaid tied accross both feet at a young age, and leave a little gap in between so they can walk.


----------



## Ralph (Jan 25, 2004)

*Splayed legs*

If not a disease problem make sure you are using hay, pine needles or tobacco stems for nesting materials. If the bottom of the nest is slippery and the squab cannot get good footing they will develop splayed legs. If this happens they usually need to be culled. Some people have built them little braces. Don't know how successful this is.

Good luck!


----------



## pigeonlover01 (Feb 9, 2005)

*i think*

pig-eon 
Squab 
Help!! NEED HELP WITH PIGEONS 

i think the problem with your pigeons may be that it is a brother sister cross sometimes that happens if they breed the young may be handicapped sort of
thats what i think may have happened


----------



## pig-eon (Mar 5, 2005)

YEah success! I put a lot more hay and twigs in the nest, and this time, both babies survived and was able to walk! I geuss those baby homers just needed extra extra soft padding. weird though because my others do fine with the amout I give them. hmmmm. anyways. thanks to everyone for helping! ^_^   

And just to add more. The parents aren't related at all. not even close. got them from diff. breeders from diff. states on eggbid.

And sorry for not saying thanks earlier to people that helped. I was going to test out another batch of eggs with all your sugg. and IT WORK!
SO THANKS THANKS THANKS!!!!!


----------

